# Are there similar printers to OKI 920?



## papa613 (May 1, 2015)

Hows it goin ladies and gents? I am starting a tshirt printing company and am looking into printers. After talking with an experienced tshirt vendor, he told me that the best and most practical printer to use is the OKI 920.....the only thing is its $7500...

Does anyone know of a laser printer that has most or all of the same functions as the OKI 920 for a fraction of the price?

Thanks!


----------



## ejnrby (Oct 20, 2014)

The OKI C711WT is the smaller version of it, and can print 8.5"x17" transfers. It is less than half the price of the 920.


----------

